# Malvern, PA area bike shops



## screem3r (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes, I know I can easily find a list of bike shops in the Malvern PA area. Anyone who lives in that area, could you give me recommendations on a good shop in the area? Moving up here from SC so I would like to find a good shop that sells Specialized stuff. Thanks.


----------



## mleptuck (Jul 29, 2002)

*Grew up in Malvern*

and currently live in West Chester (~5-7 miles away). Bean's Bikes in Paoli (right on Rt.30 near where Paoli Pike joins in) is a good store -- fairly high end stuff (no Specialized) and very knowledgeable and helpful employees. There is also Performance retail store about 2 miles further east on 30 for the cheap and consumable kinds of stuff.

The closest Specialized shops are in Exton (Exton Bicycles, about 5-7 miles west of Paoli on Rte.30) and West Chester Bikes (on Rte 3, about 15 minutes from Malvern). I've been in the Exton shop, but wasn't staggered by the selection or staff (but have only been in there 2-3 times), and have never been into the West Chester store.

Work related move? Big change from SC, that's for sure...


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

Phoenix Cycles in Phoenixville also carries specialized. Roughly 8 miles from Malvern. 

http://phoenix-cycles.com/index.cfm


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*High Road*

Doesn't the High Road store on Rt30 in Wayne carry Specialized?

-Smarty


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Don't forget Alan's Bicycles. He was an institution in the Wilmington area until he moved up to Phoenixville (cheaper rent, I think).

One of the best mechanics I've met and a very good wheel builder. He's a no-nonsense, opinionated guy who sells some great high-end stuff, though I'm not sure what he's carrying now. He's not very warm and fuzzy and definitely not mainstream....but his skills as a mechanic and tecnical knowledge make a visit worthwhile.


----------



## jimo61 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Specialized Dealers*

Phoenix Cycles (formerly Bicycle Barn) is in downtown Phoenixville. They are Specialized dealers and very very helpful, service oriented guys. Highly recommed them even if you weren't looking for Specialized. Been going to them since they opened, never anything but a good experience regardless of if you're spending $3500 or $5; they take their time and help.

Previous post recommended Alan's Bicycles... exact opposite in my opinion. I don't know how that guy stays in business. Regardless of what you go in and ask for, he'll direct you to something else at 5x the price. Don't expect to "browse" either, it seems to get on his nerves. The gym I go to is right next door, so I'm there 4-5 times a week since he opened; RARELY see anyone in the shop or going in / out and it doesn't surprise me a bit.

Not a Specialized dealer, but BikeSport in Trappe, PA (10 min from Phoenix Cycle) is very good, mostly Trek. Ask for Ginny if you go there.


----------



## screem3r (Feb 24, 2008)

Appreciate the help...and yeah, it is a big move. Got a job up here. Sadly the bikes aren't up here yet. Gonna check out some of those places over the next few days/weeks.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

jimo61 said:


> Previous post recommended Alan's Bicycles... exact opposite in my opinion. I don't know how that guy stays in business. Regardless of what you go in and ask for, he'll direct you to something else at 5x the price. Don't expect to "browse" either, it seems to get on his nerves. The gym I go to is right next door, so I'm there 4-5 times a week since he opened; RARELY see anyone in the shop or going in / out and it doesn't surprise me a bit.


I guess he liked me then. I never made chit-chat with him, but he let me browse, he always sold me just what I needed, and any repairs were well-done. YMMV.

Like I said, he's not warm and fuzzy


----------



## spinnersbikes (Sep 16, 2009)

Spinners Mobile Bicycle Repair recently expanded service from Delaware to serve the western Philadelphia suburbs, including Malvern, and West Chester. We offer at-home service or free pick-up and delivery. We're a service-only shop, and don't want to drive to your house again, so you know it'll get done right. 

Since October 2008, we've had over 500 customers and continue to grow almost exclusively through referrals. In the peak of this past summer we were always able to schedule appointments within 1-2 days - when most of the other shops were all backed up a week or more. 

Service, Convenience, Value. 

----------------------------
Phil Woods
Spinners Mobile Bicycle Repair
http://www.SpinnersBikeRepair.com


----------



## DrSeuss (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah High Road on Rt. 30 in Wayne is probably the best specialized dealer around, Pheonix Cycles is pretty good too. Bean's is OK but no specialized, big cannondale dealer. The owner is hit or miss, some days he is cool, other times he is un-friendly. Don't waste your time going to Exton or West Chester Bicycles - owned by brothers, they are miserable and selection is poor.

If you want something other then spec check out Hotfoot Cycles in West Chester, newer shop and good guys, they sell Fuji and high end bikes. Be sure to check out Human Zoom as well, they are on Rt. 30 in Ardmore, Trek and Cannondale dealer, great shop run by good people.


----------

